# Problème connexion Ipad-vidéoprojecteur



## gregorique (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Aucun vidéoprojecteur ne reconnaît le signal lorsque j'y connecte mon Ipad, sauf si j'utilise l'application Goodreader qui fonctionne parfaitement. En revanche rien ne se passe avec Keynote, Photo, Video ou Safari: le vidéoprojecteur ne détecte aucun signal. J'ai essayé avec trois vidéoprojecteurs différents et le résultat est toujours le même. 

J'ai sans doute raté une marche, mais je ne sais pas laquelle. 

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (29 Septembre 2010)

J'ai le même problème avec Keynote. L'IPad se met bien en mode présentation (écran noir et petite vignette) donc il détecte le vidéoprojecteur mais celui ci ne trouve pas l'IPad même en cherchant entrée par entrée. Je suis preneur de la manip manquante.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir, en principe, l'ipad doit être branché et l'appli lancée pour que votre machine soit reconnue par le vidéoprojecteur. J'utilise quotidiennement Conference pad sans aucun souci de reconnaissance matérielle.


----------



## papou84 (3 Octobre 2010)

j'avais ce probleme, apres avoir lance keynote en cliquant par "2" fois sur la fleche en haut à droite (lecture) ca demarre, !!
j'espere que cela sera pareil pour toi


----------



## canoe (1 Février 2017)

Salut, je suis dans une situation similaire à celle qui était décrite ici en... 2010. Voilà le problème : jusqu'à présent, mon iPad de première génération était parfaitement reconnu par mon vidéo-projecteur. Je lançais Conference pad et tout fonctionnait parfaitement. Mais l'amphi dans lequel je bosse à présent ne reconnaît pas mon iPad. Quelqu'un sait-il si cela peut-être dû au fait qu'il s'agit d'un iPad 1 ? Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## dragao13 (1 Février 2017)

T'as pensé à essayé avec un autre iPad présent dans l'amphi ou il n'y avait que des salauds de pauvres ?


----------



## canoe (1 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> T'as pensé à essayé avec un autre iPad présent dans l'amphi ou il n'y avait que des salauds de pauvres ?


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire. Que veux-tu dire ? 
Pas d'autre ipad en tout cas. Un ordinateur windows, c'est tout. Même connecté à un macbook pro, le vidéo-projecteur n'a pas reconnu celui-ci. Même en appuyant sur différentes commandes pour switcher d'un ordi à un autre. 
Je vais sans doute tenter de brancher directement l'ipad sur la base de branchement.


----------



## dragao13 (1 Février 2017)

et le winchose ?


----------



## canoe (1 Février 2017)

Windows fonctionne très bien. Mais l'ordinateur est situé loin de ma table et il n'est pas visible. Je ne peux donc pas voir ce que je projette. Je dois me retourner à chaque nouvelle diapo.


----------



## dragao13 (1 Février 2017)

Pas de table sur roulettes ?


----------



## canoe (1 Février 2017)

Non.


----------



## dragao13 (1 Février 2017)

Bah t'es dans la merde !


----------



## canoe (1 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bah t'es dans la merde !


...


----------



## lineakd (2 Février 2017)

@canoe, comment connectes tu ton ipad à ce nouveau projecteur?


----------

